
Mercedes Debuts All-Electric Heavy Truck – Range 124 Miles - SQL2219
http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/mercedes-debuts-all-electric-heavy-truck/ar-BBuXhrb?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp
======
dalke
It would work well with an electric highway like the test one in Sweden,
described recently at [https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/24/sweden-electric-
highway/](https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/24/sweden-electric-highway/) and
elsewhere.

